# Contador still on his SL3



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

Opvallende details

That's special. Especially since hè did change bar, stem and seatpost. For the detail lovers, hè no longer wears Giro helmet and glasses and may be wearing new Specialized shoes...


----------



## CEARACING (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah!, difficult to understand!, Zipp is now in all, Wheels, Stem, Seatpost, and even Handlebar i think, it looks nice


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Don't think for a second that his bike has anything in common with an off the rack bike. Can easily be a custom lay up precisely to his spec's...from head tube length...pro's tend to go shorter...to a different lay up in the rear triangle. Specialized is known for custom bikes for their pros...Boonen's bike is known to be radically different than stock when he rode for Specialized.
What is perhaps more surprising is...that the paint job and whatever he rides doesn't comport with that of a SL4....much to do about marketing. That is surprising.


----------



## CEARACING (Sep 5, 2011)

His mechanic always says that Alberto's bike is build with a standart frameset(size 54), but i don't know if the information that Faustino Muñoz(Alberto's mechanic) give in his interviews is true or not, i send you a video link, unfortunatelly is in spanish:
Nueva Bici de Alberto Contador para el 2011 por Jose Manuel Oliva - YouTube


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Hard to say if Alberto rides a stock frame. Entirely possible of course. Lance I believe rode stock Madones for years. But...Boonen had a franken bike...basically a Roubaix melded to a Tarmac..a custom geometry with a bit more rear triangle compliance for his sore back. So Specialized can do custom lay ups and has custom molds. 
What is more difficult to fathom however is why wouldn't his bike 'look like a SL4' as the marketing bounce is obvious with him riding the latest and it would only take a paint job.


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

Actually, the truth is he is very superstitious and his current crop of SL3's are his favourite bikes and one in particular. Fact. 

Also, it would be hard to hide and SL3 as and SL4 due to the head tube shape/length and the seat stays. Also internal cabling is a huge give away. When others rode the 2011 Giro on an SL4 Bertie' was on his SL3.

I work with guys who have been working closely with him and all of this came direct from them reference his superstitious nature. Lastly, I cant comment on size but he looks like he is on a frame too small, which is nothing new in the pro ranks of course.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Quite revealing...thanks. What is funny is...superstition is one thing...but big bucks are another. I guess he stirs the drink then if he shuns the current stuff and rides the bike he likes. I thought Specialized was paying the bills. Pros many times suffer when paid big bucks to play a given equipment. Tennis players and golfers sometimes are hugely affected and their ranking falls off for playing another brand. But rackets and golf clubs ain't bikes. My personal feeling is there is very little between a SL3 and SL4 and for Specialized to say hey...its OK if you ride last year's model is quite a compromise because they basically pay him to promote their brand to sell more bikes.
I guess it will be good for the used Specialized market. 
Cheers


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

I can't comment on whether this is a stock frame or not, but it does look awfully small for a 54...


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Contador rides a 52cm (small) SL3 and i'm pretty sure he'll be on an SL4 once the season begins.

Pro Bike: Alberto Contador's Astana Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL3 | Cyclingnews.com

If you check this pic out, look at the headtube sure looks like the cobra HT/internal cable routing (sl4) to me. This was from the recent training camp in Israel. I guess we'll see.


----------



## CEARACING (Sep 5, 2011)

nis240sxt said:


> Contador rides a 52cm (small) SL3 and i'm pretty sure he'll be on an SL4 once the season begins.
> 
> Pro Bike: Alberto Contador's Astana Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL3 | Cyclingnews.com
> 
> If you check this pic out, look at the headtube sure looks like the cobra HT/internal cable routing (sl4) to me. This was from the recent training camp in Israel. I guess we'll see.


I'm glad that now he uses my new zipp handlebar, what a thing, in this video the guy says that frameset is size 54(2011 Giro):
LA SPECIALIZED TARMAC DI CONTADOR - YouTube


----------



## B.Garcia (Nov 21, 2011)

He is still on his SL3 and this was during a training ride in Argentina for the San Luis race recently. You can tell from the external cables and of course his custom Paint job he used during the past years tour de france


----------



## BikeArmsRace (Sep 6, 2010)

He's still on his SL3, while his teammate is on his SL4, during his Stage 3 win at Tour de San Luis.


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

Do you guys really think there is only one frame in the Saxo trailer with Contador's name on the top tube?


----------



## B.Garcia (Nov 21, 2011)

No but the fact that he isn't sporting "the latest best current model" is a little surprising IMO. Specially if hes going to be winning like he did today.


----------



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

Interesting. Yes I have heard that he is superstitious which is why he used the SL3 for all of the TdF stages that mattered (he rode an SL4 on the last stage since yellow jersey was already decided). Additionally maybe his mechanics prefers external cable routing? or the geometry is sightly different? 

btw does Contador ride a 52 or 54cm frame? on certain internet sites they say 52cm while in the video it's said he rides a 54cm.

Anyways I'm glad he's still riding a SL3....since I have one:thumbsup:


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

It looks like it might be a team geometry 54


----------



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

I've been thinking the same thing. I have a 54cm team geo S-Works SL3, the headtube is 130mm, the normal version is 145mm I believe while the SL4 54cm's headtube is 140mm I think. Though it still looks slightly different from my bike....


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

It's his punishment for eating "Tainted" meat...No SL4 for you!!! ... until everything is "Resolved"


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jul 15, 2011)

Are the climber type riders avoiding the Venge then?


----------



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

Wile_E_Coyote said:


> Are the climber type riders avoiding the Venge then?


pretty obvious isn't it? climbers ride the Tarmac, sprinters ride the Venge. Also depends on the stage...flat stage-- team is mostly Venge except the climbers (Contador), while in mountain stages team is mostly Tarmac except the sprinters (Cavendish).


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Well, at least he has new shoes!

Spy Shot! 2013 Specialized S-Works Road Bike Shoes? - Bike Rumor


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Hmmmm, not getting the velcro strap at all. The existing Boa system on the S-Works is just fine and better than the velcro on my 'wet weather' Comps.


----------



## kondre2000 (Mar 11, 2008)

now we all know why he is still on a sl3. his wasnt approved until august, hes lucky he got the kit.


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 27, 2011)

Im guessing he will be keeping that bike for the next two years (;


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

tjohnson said:


> Im guessing he will be keeping that bike for the next two years (;


nah, just six months.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

johnny dollar said:


> nah, just six months.


Just in time for the Vuelta.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ukbloke said:


> Just in time for the Vuelta.


...but _after_ the TdF. :thumbsup:


----------



## CEARACING (Sep 5, 2011)

In 2011 Giro, Contador used a 54cm frameset, you can read it in this article:
FEATURES: UP CLOSE: BIKES OF THE GIRO D'ITALIA


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Hes still on his SL3 becuase his SL4 is on backorder...just like everyone elses.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

RkFast said:


> Hes still on his SL3 becuase his SL4 is on backorder...just like everyone elses.


Good one Rk.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

roadworthy said:


> Good one Rk.


Sorry, Im just getting really impatient. I fired off an email to their cust service. Told them my dealer has no info. So what did the customer service boob tell me? "Ask your dealer for more info."

Unreal.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

RkFast said:


> Sorry, Im just getting really impatient. I fired off an email to their cust service. Told them my dealer has no info. So what did the customer service boob tell me? "Ask your dealer for more info."
> 
> Unreal.


JMO, but I think in this case the dealer rep is the one to hound. In the past, members have generally posted positive experiences with Spec's warranty claims (ex: offering different year/ model levels to expedite), so this particular rep might be playing a more passive role.


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

RK, i feel you and have been in your shoes multiple times being a loyal spesh customer. Honestly, you just have to wait it out. All they can tell you is expected arrival and even then, it can be pushed back further. I waited 6 months for the SL2 when it first came out and recently 3 months for my Pro SL4. Hang in there man, you're getting the best bike in the peleton!


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Thanks for the good advice.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

B.Garcia said:


> He is still on his SL3 and this was during a training ride in Argentina for the San Luis race recently. You can tell from the external cables and of course his custom Paint job he used during the past years tour de france


When I watch Contador ride, he looks different than everybody else, especially out of the saddle. In this picture you can see his body perfectly positioned over the bike and pedals. 
Drugs aside, I think he has greater efficiency which contributes to his climbing ability.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

Conti uses a 52cm Speci and a 54cm Trek


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

I was waiting for a warranty replacement for a 2012 Epic Expert 29. There were no bikes showing in dealer inventory, and I expected a long wait. After about 4-5 weeks, I happened to be in the shop. Someone offered to check on things for me. He was on the phone with Specialized for about a minute when I saw his expression change. He said to me, "Would you be OK with a 2012 S-Works Epic 29 frame?"

At the time, there were no 2012 S-Works Epic 29 frames or bikes in any size listed in dealer inventory. A few days later, I had my frame, and the dealer swapped the Expert parts over to it.

The moral of the story is that there are sometimes frames available for warranty replacement even when there are no bikes or frames to be ordered by dealers. Your dealer needs to talk with the warranty department.


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

Makes me glad i pulled the trigger quickly on my Sl4sworks back in October....


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

bernithebiker said:


> Makes me glad i pulled the trigger quickly on my Sl4sworks back in October....


Thats when I ordered mine


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

kinda bringing this back from the dead....

The 54cm frame is news to me. Cyclingnews/Bikeradar listed a 52cm in the Giro, but it was also noted AC had two bikes - only noticeable difference being the use of Alligator i-Links on one bike. Perhaps he was messing with fit.


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

CEARACING said:


> His mechanic always says that Alberto's bike is build with a standart frameset(size 54), but i don't know if the information that Faustino Muñoz(Alberto's mechanic) give in his interviews is true or not, i send you a video link, unfortunatelly is in spanish:
> Nueva Bici de Alberto Contador para el 2011 por Jose Manuel Oliva - YouTube


It seems from the video he has rear 303 tubular carbon but the front has aluminium brake surface...?


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

Front wheel gets most of the brake force (all other things like lever pressure) being equal.... Maybe AC like the steady feel of Al on the front brake? Or maybe this wheel was what was available in the van when he needed a wheel?


----------



## dudigrinfeld (Aug 18, 2010)

Scott in MD said:


> Front wheel gets most of the brake force (all other things like lever pressure) being equal.... Maybe AC like the steady feel of Al on the front brake? Or maybe this wheel was what was available in the van when he needed a wheel?


So sorry if the question is stupid but it can be 303 front with aluminium braking which is tubular or has to be clincher?


----------



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

Gonna rez this post up. He rides a 54cm team geo, I compared the rear wheel to the top tube and Contador's bike matches the 54cm the most, while the shorter headtube can be attributed to the team geo headtube.


----------

